
All About Circuits - MichaelAO
http://www.allaboutcircuits.com/
======
edtechdev
This animated circuit simulation can help students conceptually understand
what is happening in the circuits they learn about in the first 2-3 college
circuit courses: [http://falstad.com/circuit/](http://falstad.com/circuit/)

(it's a java applet, but it was ported to ios/android with the icircuit app)

I tutored students with a modified version of this simulation and they learned
in less than a half hour stuff they hadn't learned after 2 circuit courses.

~~~
fnordfnordfnord
I also like everycircuit ~$10 IIRC, very good interactive circuit sim.

------
valdiorn
All About Circuits is great, I was able to teach myself the fundamentals of
electronics using that site, and it got me interested enough to go do
electrical engineering in university, a decision I don't regret.

another fantastic site, that caters EE/CE content to "the average Joe" is
[http://www.dspguide.com](http://www.dspguide.com) , it provides you with the
basics in Digital signal processing in terms most high-school students could
understand. Great site.

------
batiudrami
A similar website for university-level maths is Paul's Online Math Notes[1].
Much better than any of the lecturers I had at uni.

[1] [http://tutorial.math.lamar.edu/](http://tutorial.math.lamar.edu/)

~~~
Zombieball
I can't but help give my whole-hearted +1 for Paul's Online Math Notes.

This website helped me through numerous university engineering courses.

------
bowmessage
This site has been indispensable to me throughout my degree, and I know I'll
be using it a lot this year as well. Happy to see their redesign!

~~~
MichaelAO
This is exactly why I posted it. I'm taking circuits this semester and just
spent the past few hours on the site. The university lectures I've attended
leave out a lot of the practical tidbits that help the learning process. Are
there any other online resources (similar to this) you'd recommend?

~~~
2muchcoffeeman
Not online, but offline [http://www.amazon.com/The-Art-Electronics-Paul-
Horowitz/dp/0...](http://www.amazon.com/The-Art-Electronics-Paul-
Horowitz/dp/0521370957)

------
analog31
How much do folks who learned electronics feel that they were, or would have
been, helped by introducing electron flow before switching to the mainstream
sign convention for current?

~~~
madengr
I was taught electron flow from the get-go in high school, as it correctly
represents electron emission off a hot cathode. I still use it, except I have
to think backwards when using a current meter or simulation software, as the
industry standard is conventional flow.

~~~
analog31
Oddly enough, I learned about vacuum tubes but never did anything with them
except repair guitar amps. But I can see where an introduction to tube
circuitry would want to start with electron flow.

------
schappim
I love this site. I also highly recommend the tutorials on
[http://learn.sparkfun.com](http://learn.sparkfun.com) .

------
kumarski
I would highly recommend reading:

[http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/013046404X/ref=oh_aui_detai...](http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/013046404X/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o02_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1)

For anyone who is non-technical and needs a quick overview.

------
zeeshanm
I used to read this stuff during my undergrad. Although, I haven't been doing
electronics stuff lately, I'd want to go back to it in the near future. Thanks
for sharing!

------
ddingus
New to me, and quite useful for a hobby project. Thanks!

------
poseid
interesting - what I think is missing is nice ways to share circuits in the
web, e.g. with JSON and/or JavaScript. There is
[http://wavedrom.com/](http://wavedrom.com/) for signals, but nothing for
schematics/layouts. Anyone interested to see this/collaborate on this?

~~~
compumike
We did this at CircuitLab, and even did an integration with Electronics
StackExchange last year:
[https://www.circuitlab.com/blog/2013/03/06/circuitlab-
integr...](https://www.circuitlab.com/blog/2013/03/06/circuitlab-integration-
on-electronics-stack-exchange/)

------
programmarchy
I like that there is a PDF version for each chapter (linked on the left.) Good
for offline reading, and no ads.

------
taliesinb
Christ I remember this from when I was a teenager. It inspired me to build a
coilgun.

Really glad to see it's still going!

~~~
ivraatiems
Likewise! This was a huge help to me in my logic, circuits and architecture
classes. As a pure computer science major, I was relieved to have a solid
reference for the "hard" (as in hardware) stuff.

------
netcan
This is a great format for e learning, a very usabletexbook with quizes,
videos, forums etc built around it.

------
gwhismagm
I love crickets because I have one at my house and I came to see how to take
care of it i just got it so.

------
chris_wot
I have to ask - are there any good physical kits that you can use to put
together circuits?

~~~
TheCraiggers
Physical kits? Do you mean like a breadboard? That should give you a great
platform for putting together circuits for learning or testing purposes.

If not that than I don't understand your question.

------
sprite
I wish there was an online course with a built in circuit simulator and labs.

~~~
hobofan
The MITx course on Circuits and Electronics[0] has that.

[0] [https://www.edx.org/course/mitx/mitx-6-002x-circuits-
electro...](https://www.edx.org/course/mitx/mitx-6-002x-circuits-
electronics-2606#.VA1opsv8Im8)

------
vesche
Great to read through these for a brush up, thank you.

------
danesparza
Isn't this a pretty old site? I previously bookmarked this site 6 years ago...

~~~
TwiztidK
Yes. I've been using this site since I started an internship at a power
company in high school and I used it all the way through undergrad too. It
just looks like they redid the design.

~~~
ocb
Was it responsive before? If it wasn't, it is now. Great and readable on my
phone.

